
A Majestic Leopard Accidentally Takes a Selfie in the Streets of Mumbai - andrewfromx
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/nayan-khanolkar-majestic-leopard-takes-selfie-streets-mumbai/
======
passivepinetree
"Takes a Selfie" is disingenuous at best - the cat was caught on a motion-
sensing camera. It seems like Wired was just trying to put a buzzword in the
headline.

@garblegarble it seems pretty clear that the photographer would own the
copyright.

~~~
iaw
Wired isn't a publication I'm that pleased with anymore.

------
djrogers
When did tripping IR sensors become 'taking a selfie'? By that logic, every
time I'm on a security camera it'd be a selfie - and by extension that would
be my copyrightable imagery.

Ridiculous article, ridiculous headline. Click-bait...

------
dipthegeezer
I remember back when I was a kid my uncle told me a story about a night
watchman who had a few drinks to alleviate the boredom of his job. He got
really drunk and wondered off into the jungle ( back then the line between
where the city starts and the jungle begins was shall we say blurred, probably
still is ). Anyway they found his half eaten body the next morning not far
from his post. I think my uncle told me that story to scare the hell out of me
but, it had the opposite affect. I just said that that was the coolest thing
ever and we should go leopard hunting.

------
irontoby
Are those bullet holes to the right of the door? This looks like something
straight out of a video game.

Note to Wired: "Enlarge Photo" doesn't mean what you apparently think it
means.

~~~
sosuke
Funny and sad that is what happens so I found another larger one.

[http://i.imgur.com/EHnTYef.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/EHnTYef.jpg)

I think that is the original size, I uploaded it to imgur so the source didn't
get killed. [https://theculturetrip.com/europe/united-
kingdom/articles/20...](https://theculturetrip.com/europe/united-
kingdom/articles/2016-wildlife-photographer-of-the-year-winners/)

Edit: sorry it looks like imgur resized it? the original was 4928x3264
[https://cdn.theculturetrip.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/-n...](https://cdn.theculturetrip.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/-nayan-khanolkar_wildlife-photographer-of-the-year-
urban-winner.jpg)

~~~
irontoby
Thanks for this! What a gorgeous photo. Still looks very surreal.

------
garblegarble
There's an interesting conflict in the wired article here - it claims the
photo to be a selfie taken by the animal (and I'm assuming Indian copyright
law would similarly classify animal-taken photos as non-copyrightable) but
then later on refers to them as "his photos" (presumably referring to the main
image in the article).

------
g3cko
Some added pictures and little backstory, it took him 4 months to capture this

[http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/nayan-khanolkar-mumbai-
bb...](http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/nayan-khanolkar-mumbai-bbc-wildlife-
photographer-award/1/792250.html)

------
iaw
This is a gorgeous photo, but wired is a horrible site.

------
sandGorgon
My university - IIT Mumbai - is not far from where this photo was taken.

we had leopards in the dorm at night.

~~~
civilian
Like, in the dorm hallways? Were they scavenging food? Were they eating
freshmen? What's the protocol for when you are greeted by a leopard when
you're getting up to piss in the middle of the night?

~~~
sandGorgon
yes. they climb trees. P.S. we also have crocs along one of the lakes.

they eat dogs. They usually dont attack humans.

------
gbuk2013
There's a bit about Mumbai's leopards in BBC's awesome new Planet Earth 2
documentary (S1E6):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbScW81yYKU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbScW81yYKU)

~~~
Brakenshire
The first episode is actually being shown next Wednesday.

~~~
gbuk2013
Not in the UK it isn't - we've already seen them all! ;)

------
atomicbeanie
Every human in Mumbai is probably hunting that cat now. I wish a
conservationist had seen the photo first. The article is likely a death
warrant for the cat.

~~~
g3cko
[http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2016/images/urban/509...](http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2016/images/urban/5090/the-
alley-cat.html)

You can read from the summary his motivations for his project shooting this
image....

~~~
atomicbeanie
Very nice. I hope the outcome is as the artist intends! Thank you for pointing
to this link.

------
Upvoter33
it must be crazy living in a place where you might bump into a leopard - yikes

~~~
jogjayr
No more so than coyotes. Or mountain lions. Both have been known to make
appearances in American cities.

Mumbai is also unusual in being a large city that has a national park within
its limits.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_coyote](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_coyote)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanjay_Gandhi_National_Park](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanjay_Gandhi_National_Park)

------
hxegon
Great picture, cut the buzzword.

